# Fehler in Website - Safari zeigt nicht korrekt an, Firefox schon



## dietrichvr (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 

ich muss zuvor sagen, dass ich absoluter html-Neuling bin. Ich habe die betreffende Homepage programmieren lassen und jetzt angefangen, die Seiten auf der bestehenden Grundlage zu modifizieren. Ich arbeite unter Linux Suse 10.2, mit dem Kompozer, allerdings mache ich die meisten Änderungen direkt im html-Editor.
Dabei taucht folgender Fehler auf:
Die Seite http://www.weiss-von-richthofen.de/programm wird in den meisten Browsern korrekt dargestellt, im Safari meiner Kollegin (Mac) schiebt sich der rote Textblock am rechten Bildrand aber über / unter den Text.
Eine Fehlersuche beim "Validator" ergibt 16 Fehler, von denen mir kein einziger etwas sagt.
Habe alles versucht, was in meiner Macht steht, hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, woran die fehlerhafte Darstellung liegen kann?

Vielen Dank!
Dietrich


----------

